# Just to let you know.



## OZturner (Oct 6, 2014)

I have received some PM’s enquiring as to if I was OK, and as to why I haven’t been responding to Posts of late.:frown:

Firstly, A little background, and to let you know what is going on.

In 1994, I was assigned to work in Hazleton, Pennsylvania for three years. 
My wife accompanied me and we were found a delightfulhouse in an estate, in Sugarloaf PA, and moved in on Halloween. :biggrin:

We made many wonderful friends, in particular our nextdoor neighbour “Mike and Lynn”, who at last are coming to stay with us in Australia, arriving on November 5, for two weeks. 
Which we are looking forward to showing them a “RoyalTime.

While this is all being arranged, I have also been otherwise occupied.
I was recently diagnosed with Prostate Cancer, and have been on the “Watchful Wait” program of monitoring the PSA and Biopsy’s. 

Due to my age and the results of the Biopsy’s, it was decided that Radical Surgery, was not necessary at this stage. 
So I have been referred to a Radiation Oncologist, with whom I have discussed the numerous options, and he has suggested that he performs HDR (High Density Radiation) Brachytherapy. Followed up with External Radiation for five days a week, for several weeks, based on the subsequent PSA Blood test results.

However, as he mentioned that I have to ensure that after the Radiation Therapy, if I have any subsequent Colonoscopy, then I have to tell the Colorectal Surgeon, of the Radiation Therapy, as there could be damaged tissue, that if taken in a Biopsy, could cause Ulceration, or cause a hole through the Rectum Wall.

Because of other health requirements, I need a Colonoscopy and additional Rectal Surgery, for which I had to bring forward and prior to the Radiation Therapy, so I will be in Hospital next Monday October13. 

Now, my Prostrate Radiation Therapy has been put off till the New Year, and in the meantime, I have been given a “Six Month” Hormone Injection, hopefully to reduce the size of the Prostrate, and give the Oncologist a more compact target for the HDR Brachytherapy.:doctor:

So as can be seen, between organising for the stay of Mike and Lynn, plus visits and treatment from numerous Doctors, and Medical related people, I have therefore been a little delinquent of recent times as I have not been able to spend much time on the IAP Site. 

Being realistic I feel that it will be after I have completed, the Brachytherapy and External Radiation in the New Year before I will be back on line.

I would like to take this time to plead for all you "Over 50 Guys," to get your PSA checked and monitored regularly.:redface:

If you have had the PSA Blood Test and/or the Digital Examination, or even the Biopsy, you know it is nothing to handle.:biggrin:

If you haven’t then, "Please Get it Done".

See you all in the New Year. 
Wishing you all to have a Safe Healthy and Happy Christmas, and a Fantastic New Year
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## Krash (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for the update Brian. We have missed your cheerful encouragements on the forum. Please know that I will be praying for your treatments and surgery. Come back with a clean bill of health ready to contribute!


----------



## Janster (Oct 6, 2014)

..Brian, I too miss your postings. I will definitely keep you in my prayers. Just continue to walk in HIS light as you will not be mislead. Please take care and be well.......Jan


----------



## lyonsacc (Oct 7, 2014)

Brian,

I will be praying for you.  

As an "under 50" guy (just barely) I have recently learned a lot about prostate stuff having hit a 19.81 PSA about 8 weeks ago.  They are pretty sure I am not dealing with any cancer - yet.  I'm sorry you will have to be going through all of this.  Enjoy your visit with your friends, then follow the doctors orders.

Dave


----------



## plantman (Oct 7, 2014)

Be wll Brian my friend !!!    Jim  S


----------



## OZturner (Oct 7, 2014)

lyonsacc said:


> Brian,
> 
> I will be praying for you.
> 
> ...


 


Thanks Dave, for your kind words and thoughts, I only got to 6 PSA, but it had been trending slightly upward over the recent years, and the Urologist whoremoved a Kidney Stone for me 12 months ago last January, he started to monitor every 6 months my PSA, when it reached 5.5 he organised a Prostrate Biopsy. 

Not a pleasant thing to talk about, but as it is done in Day Surgery, under anaesthetic, it isn't that bad at all.

The results from the Initial Biopsy showed a small section of Cancer Cells.
So we went onto the "Watchful Wait" and continued with PSA Blood Tests every 6 months.

Has your Doctor said anything about a Biopsy? 
If not, and if I were you I would broach the subject. 

While PSA is not Definitive, it can be Indicative. A Biopsy has a greater chance of being Definitive.

The problem with Prostate Cancer is that you don't feel any symptoms, it is Insidious.

Look after yourself,

Brian.


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 7, 2014)

Brian, I hope the medical issues will be sorted out by your Doctors, they can do some wonderful things these days.
I am a cancer survivor of 8+ years now, I never once thought it was going to beat me.
I can tell that you are staying positive, so I know you will beat yours too.

I will be thinking positive thoughts for you as well, stay strong my friend.


----------



## PenPal (Oct 7, 2014)

Brian been there and come back in 1985 was given three months to live with this problem its come back to bite me in the bum again the gloved finger revealed a growth now waiting for the foot long needle to sample. A mate of mine went to Germany and with 4 days treatment of heat in the affected area returned to Australia psa now zero they in Germany have cured? a lot of men this way. Since I was born in the first third of last century invasive surgery is to be avoided for me much along the same lines you are following. Take care mate go well.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Oct 7, 2014)

Brian i wish you the very best with your various tests and treatments.  I hope that these issues do not distract you from a wonderful visit from your friends and that  when all is said and done that you are the picture of health.

Cody


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 7, 2014)

Best regards Brian.


----------



## wyone (Oct 7, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.  I always appreciate your positive comments and am certain that same positivity, along with the prayers of your family and friends will  put this all in the past soon enough.  Just the fact that your posts have been missed says a lot about how you are thought of here.  God speed to heal this!


----------



## mark james (Oct 7, 2014)

Take care Brian.  My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## tgsean (Oct 7, 2014)

Brian, my wife and I will be in prayer for you. Your encouragement since the time I've joined IAP has been so wonderful, and just your positive nature has been so refreshing. I am sure God will take care of you mate. We have an awesome God. As you might have read my story, in 2008 I was dead for 1 hr and 25 mins (www.seangeorge.com.au) . Yet God brought me back to life when my colleagues gave up. God answers prayers. My brain was 100% normal when I woke up. That is a medical impossibility as you know. Being a physician myself, I still am overwhelmed by it all. So keep trusting in God, and He will take you through this. He specialises in the impossible. There will be a lot of us praying for you on IAP. You will be missed, but we look forward to you joining again soon! God bless


----------



## Si90 (Oct 7, 2014)

Take care Brian, hope your treatment goes extremely well.


----------



## JasonC (Oct 7, 2014)

I had wondered, now I know.

Stay positive!


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 7, 2014)

Saying prayers and sending positive thoughts.


----------



## lyonsacc (Oct 7, 2014)

OZturner said:


> lyonsacc said:
> 
> 
> > Brian,
> ...


----------



## hjdiamond2 (Oct 7, 2014)

Bryan, Please check out M.D. Anderson Hospital or Loma Linda Hospital, I selected Proton Treatment, No buying depands stock, Its state of the art treatment. Its been almost two years my psa droped from 8.5 to 0.1  . They did pencil beam proton at MD Anderson. best decision I ever made.


----------



## OZturner (Oct 7, 2014)

lyonsacc said:


> OZturner said:
> 
> 
> > lyonsacc said:
> ...


----------



## robutacion (Oct 7, 2014)

Well Brian...!

I'm a bit shocked with the news mate, and certainly not what I wanted to hear but, we all get our crosses to carry, some a bit heavier than others.

With that said, Merissa and I wish that, you get well soon and continue to be part of this IAP family, for many more years to come.

I appreciate, you letting us know of your the situation is, feeling comfortable to do so, may not resolve your problems but, it helps dealing with it, that on its own, is a very important step to recovery, I should know...!

Enjoy your time with your special friends, those are getting harder to find...!

Keep in touch, when you can...!

All the best...!

Cheers
George & Merissa


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Brian you will be in my prayers.


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 7, 2014)

Brian,

As you know I have always been a fan of your positive outlook here on the IAP for some time.  Enjoy your friends visiting, and swing by IAP if you get a moment.  Send me an email if you need a chat.  Heck I might even take your call.:biggrin:  

Thanks for the encouragement to get things checked.  We all need it also.  

Prayers,

Phil


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 7, 2014)

Brian,
Glad things have been caught early enough that they can do treatment and wish you well.  I don't think I have quite reached your age, but approaching.... I was born a couple of months before Pearl Harbor.... I've had the PSA tests and the biopsies, but so far all have been negative.  A couple of years back I had a PSA test that read 7, went immediately to the urologist and he re-tested... results came back much lower, so think first test may have been in error... none the less, I do keep a close eye on it.


----------



## Big (Oct 7, 2014)

Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers Brian!


----------



## southernclay (Oct 7, 2014)

Brian,
So sorry to hear the news. You have always been so encouraging to me as well as the others so may you feel all the good vibes headed back your way now! 

My dad was diagnosed in 1998 with prostate cancer, did the "seed" radiation and is still doing very well many years later. Prayers for you, your family and the doctors. I know it was a huge help for my dad to talk to another prostate cancer survivor a few times during his treatment FWIW.


----------



## MikeL (Oct 7, 2014)

I certainly ditto all the positive sentiments being sent your way.  Maybe if the positive sentiments continued for 72 hours straight it might get close to matching your postive statements you have sent others via IAP.  Hang in there and we will be awaiting your return.


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 7, 2014)

Here's hoping for a positive round of treatment and a sunny prognosis.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 7, 2014)

pwhay said:


> Brian been there and come back in 1985 was given three months to live with this problem its come back to bite me in the bum again the gloved finger revealed a growth now waiting for the foot long needle to sample. A mate of mine went to Germany and with 4 days treatment of heat in the affected area returned to Australia psa now zero they in Germany have cured? a lot of men this way. Since I was born in the first third of last century invasive surgery is to be avoided for me much along the same lines you are following. Take care mate go well.
> 
> Kind regards Peter.


I have prostrate problems but have reached the age where if I develope cancer I probably won't be expecting to do much about it.  Probably die of something else before it has a chance to kill lme.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'll say a prayer for you ...


----------



## znachman (Oct 7, 2014)

Brian my friend 
I will pray for you from JERUSALEM you will be WELL...


----------



## BJohn (Oct 7, 2014)

Brian with out a doubt you are in my prayers. I am one of those over fifty ground but I do have a PSA at least once a year.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Oct 7, 2014)

Brian, sorry for your news. We will miss you and will pray for your full recovery.
__________________________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Oct 7, 2014)

Brian, you always have such nice things to say to encourage your fellow turners, both new and old. I really don't like reading of diagnoses like yours. Like all of your posts, there's something to be taken from this one. I am only 60% of the way to 50 years of age, but it is a good reminder to be mindful of potential health issues that don't always present themselves in an obvious manner.

I'll be sending prayers and good thoughts your way. Have fun with your good friends!


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 7, 2014)

Brian, I will include your healing in my prayers.


----------



## OZturner (Oct 7, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> Brian, you always have such nice things to say to encourage your fellow turners, both new and old. I really don't like reading of diagnoses like yours. Like all of your posts, there's something to be taken from this one. I am only 60% of the way to 50 years of age, but it is a good reminder to be mindful of potential health issues that don't always present themselves in an obvious manner.
> 
> I'll be sending prayers and good thoughts your way. Have fun with your good friends!


 

Thank you Clark, for your very kind words and thoughts. 
The 50 year age group I mentioned are perhaps the most needy for testing and monitoring, but it is never too soon to have the PSA checked, and monitored.
God forbid, you have anything wrong, but Early Detection and Monitoring is Paramount for everyone.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## wyone (Oct 7, 2014)

Just one comment...  even though I know this is a difficult time for you..  you have been so welcoming and encouraging to me, and to many many others.  I smile a little extra when I get a comment from you, and part of it is just looking at the profile picture and seeing your smile.  Smiles are powerful, and I will be keeping an extra thousand or so smiles reserved just for you!


----------



## solobiker (Oct 7, 2014)

YOu will be in my thoughts.  Mitch, I could not say it any better.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Brian, sorry to come in so late with this, my prayers are with you and I wish you all the best in your next 6 months. Especially the visit of your special friends. I trust you will have a wonderful time with them and enjoy every moment.
I too, have had the finger, multiple PSA tests and 2 Biopsy's over the last 5 or 6 years. Actually going for another ultrasound on Monday, so I hope that all is well.
Thank you for your very positive contribution to us all, and I did wonder about your absence in recent times. God Bless You my Friend.

Bob.


----------



## mlconnelly (Oct 7, 2014)

Brian, thank you so much for your kind words of encouragement. I have missed seeing your posts lately. Please know that you are in our prayers as you go through this journey of treatment.


----------



## jondavidj (Oct 7, 2014)

Brian, 

I wish you well and will add you to my prayers. I always miss your post when I upload a picture. I know that it is good when I see you reply. God bless you. 

Jon David Jones


----------



## elkhorn (Oct 8, 2014)

Brian, my friend, I am saddened by your news.  To echo everyone else your kind comments and encouragements are a delight.  But even more important in all this is your positive attitude.  Whatever you do, keep it up.  Between your positive attitude, your prayers and the prayers said on your behalf on IAP will see you healed.  PM if you'd like to Skype. 

 Take care,                     

John


----------



## Trey (Oct 8, 2014)

Brian
Don't have much to add other than GET WELL SOON!  I don't have any doubt that someone with such a positive outlook will beat something like this.  Stay on the sunny side my friend!


----------



## OZturner (Oct 9, 2014)

I have been overwhelmed, by the many kind words, well wishes, and the personal comments, experiences and suggestions from many of you who have travelled this path before me.
Thank you one and all. 
It is a humbling privilege to be part of a Group, of such Welcoming, and Caring People, from around this Globe.
I did intend to respond to each and every one of you, but the Task soon became almost impossible. 
I know that I can easily "Rave On a Bit", but I soon realised that I would not be able to do justice to expressing adequately my feelings of the unqualified support from so many "Friends" who I have not had the pleasure to met Face to Face.
 
As you have probably gathered, I am definitely "A Glass Half Full'" type of person. 
My make up is such that I also do not readily accept "Can't" as being a reason for not achieving or trying most things.
Problems and Difficulties, are really "Challenges waiting for an answer".
I am a very Self Reliant type.
Having said all that, I am sincerely touched by all of your support, well wishes, and in particular the personal Guidance from those who have 'Been There - Done That".
Thank you for your acceptance of me, and the little I have to offer, as one of you. 
I am proud to be associated with such a Fine Diverse Group, who by the way, also make Marvellous and Outstanding Pens.
 
Please accept this as my Personal Thank You.
God bless you all.
Brian.


----------



## ossaguy (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Brian, I'm sad to hear the news.You have been such a kind,encouraging guy to everyone here.

Sending my thoughts and prayers out to you,as you beat this!


Take care,
Steve


----------



## wyone (Oct 9, 2014)

Self reliant does not mean you are alone.. and I think you totally understand that.  You have a wonderful support group here for you!


----------



## Sawdust1825 (Oct 10, 2014)

I am late to the game as always but prayers that all goes well and you are here to offer your perspectives for years to come. Once over 50 every male should have a yearly check manually and by PSA. As you and others have stated it is something that creeps up because there are no symptoms unless it is quite advanced. Everyone likes to pronounce their treatment as the best. The best treatment is the one you or anyone for that matter is comfortable with and that gets the desired results. You have a busy few months ahead. All the best to you.
                                               Ron


----------

